# 

## mickey30

Witam,

Dzisiaj rozmawiałem z kilkoma fachowcami od wykończeniówek. Jeden z nich zaproponował, że zamiast robienia gładzi na ścianach można na całej powierzchni rozłożyc flizelinę-na to malowanie x 2 lub x 3 i efekt podobno jak przy gładziach i rzekomo taniej, bez pylenia,szlifowania, brudu etc. 
Czy ktoś może mi przybliżyć jak to w praktyce rzeczywiście wygląda.......??????

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## mike01

Chetnie bym sie dowiedzial na ten temat.

Moze ktos sie wypowie  :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

Czy taniej, to kwestia dyskusyjna - flizelina niestety do tanich nie należy.
Natomiast faktem, że jest o wiele czyściej i szybciej, bo nie ma szlifowania.

Plusem flizeliny jest to, że jak będziesz miał jakieś pęknięcie na tynku, to będzie ukryte pod włókniną i nie wyjdzie na wierzch (oczywiście w granicach rozsądku - jak pierdyknie pół ściany, to nic tego nie ukryje  :big grin: ).

----------


## mickey30

/dzięki/  :big grin:   ...może jeszcze ktoś dorzuci swoje 2 grosze do tematu....

----------


## Wito2008

mi położyli flizelinę na poddaszu na regipsach

----------


## mickey30

Wito - ale na łączeniach zamiast taśmy? Ja myślałem raczej o parterze- na powierzchni całych ścian-pod malowanie zamiast gładzi  :big grin:

----------


## Wito2008

na regipsach dawali taśmę a na to jeszcze flizelinę

----------


## Wito2008

> Wito - ale na łączeniach zamiast taśmy? Ja myślałem raczej o parterze- na powierzchni całych ścian-pod malowanie zamiast gładzi


ale pod flizelinę musisz mieć idealnie równą ścianę bo wszelkie nierówności i tak wyjdą

----------


## FlashBack

no ciekawe. przepraszam ile liczy sobie kosztow taka robota? w porownaniu ze szpachlowaniem.

----------


## EZS

nie mam fizeliny ale tapetę fizelinową. Wyrównała ścianę ale .. widać za to łączenie pasków fizeliny. I choć bardzi próbowaliśmy tego unknąć, to gdzie niegdzie wychodzą. Żadna farba tego nie pokryje. Mnie za bardzo nie przeszkada, osobom wrażliwszym może.

----------


## karolka1975

Witam,

Robię mały remont i fachowiec podpowiedział mi, ze zmiast szpachlowania ścian dobrze jest położyć flizelinę.

Już wiem, położyli ja na klej, docięli i wyrównali potem malowanie najlepiej 3 krotne.

Ale podobno lepiej przed malowaniem przesmarować cieniutko gipsem i tylko w niektórych miejscach wtenczas jest potrzeba szlifowania. Tak wychodzi lepiej bo bez gipsu gdzieniegdzie widać połączenia i po pomalowaniu nawet 3 razy najlepszym latexem też wychodzi w niektórych miejscach faktura flizeliny. Gips pomoże wyrównać fakturę powierzchni oraz ładnie wykończyć narożniki itp.
Jesli bez gipsu to narożniki należy wygładzić akrylem i potem pomalować.

Ceny nie porównywałam ale na pewno z flizeliną ściany wyglądają dużo lepiej i jak nawet by miały być małe pajączki od spękania to nie będzie tego widać. 
Pozdrawiam

 :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

a może takie coś ? 
Dzisiaj sie zainteresowałem tematem i wyjatkowo latwo to zrobić, bo chciałbym cos takiego u siebie:
Samrujemy ścianę klejem, kleimy tapetę z wlokna i malujemy farba: powstaje efekt jak na zdjeciu

----------

> ...  podobno lepiej przed malowaniem przesmarować cieniutko gipsem i tylko w niektórych miejscach wtenczas jest potrzeba szlifowania ...


ja jednak wolę ten flizelinowy meszek

----------

U mnie położyliśmy tapetę z włókna szklanego na wysokich skosach w sypialni na poddaszu - akurat w tym miejscu fachoffcy nie popisali się kunsztem   :Roll:  .
Jest kilka rodzajów takich tapet - od zupełnie gładkich - nie widać, że cokolwiek jest na ścianie (u nas nie widać łączeń) po tapety z fakturą worka - w niektórych pomieszczeniach można fajny efekt uzyskać stosując coś takiego.
Dekoratorzy stosują je ostatnio dosyć często w łazienkach.

Tapeta gładka kosztuje od 3 do 7 pln/m, te z fakturą są droższe. 
Dosyć sporo farby wychodzi na malowanie, szczególnie tapet z fakturą.

----------


## zbigmor

Plusem szpachlowania jest łatwość naprawy po uszkodzeniu. jak to wygląda przy fizelinie?

----------

Można nakleić cieńszą taśmę flizelinową, przemalować - nie ma śladu. Przetestowane po rozdarciu.

----------


## bunclik

wiec tak nie jest łatwo położyć flizelinę ściana musi być gładka, powiedzmy na tynk gipsowy  zamiast gładzi jak najbardziej polecam ,miej kurzu szybciej się wykańcza itd . czy taniej to już nie wiem samo kładzenie to koszt około 20 -25 zł 
koszt flizeliny to 5-7 zł m2 
podaje link do albumu gdzie ściany są wyklejone flizeliną
http://pl.fotoalbum.eu/bunbud/a435503
już po malowaniu
mieszkanie było oddane w stanie deweloperskim z tym ze ściany pękały praktycznie w każdym pomieszczeniu i jedyne wyjście to położenie flizeliny było 
 a co do meszku o którym ktoś pisał to odradzam głaskać i tulić się do flizeliny przed malowaniem ona jest z włókna szklanego a jak wszyscy wiemy włókno szklane gryzie ,swędzi itd.

----------


## luka

faktura po pomalowaniu jest b. przyjemna, zależy od zastosowanej flizeliny. ja miałem firmy semin i było ok.

płyty g-k można zaszpachlować na gładko, ale nie szlifować i na to flizelina na całej powierzchni.

no i ten brak pyłu ze szlifowania!

a z bunclikiem się zgodzę, lepiej się do tego nie przytulać przed pomalowaniem.

----------


## lukasow

> Chetnie bym sie dowiedzial na ten temat.
> 
> Moze ktos sie wypowie


Witam!
Obecnie przy remoncie mieszkania i przedwojennych tynkach oraz popękanych ścianach zatopiliśmy wszędzie flizelinę na twardej szpachli . Nie widac wtedy pęknięć i sprawdza sie to na ściankach z g-k. W zasadzie po pierwszej warstwie gładzi z fizelina można malować. Materiału idzie o połowę mniej niz tradycyjnie gładź - szlif - gładź - szlif. Na jeden raz na 80m2 poszło jakieś 2,5 worka szpachli. szlifowania tyle co nic. Szpachla natryskiwana specjalnym pistoletem na rzadko. Całość położona w 12 godzin. Ściany idealnie gładkie i zabezpieczone przed pęknięciami np. świeży budynek który osiada.

----------


## yaco181

Ja tez w baaaardzo starym domu u kolegi zatopilem flizeline na wszystkich scianach. Byly strasznie popekane - tynk, praktycznie sam piasek. Na laczeniach szerokich pasow flizeliny zatopilem waskie 5cm paski - takie jak stosuje sie przy plytach k-g.  Pozniej zaciagnalem gipsem. W rogach tasma tt, delikatne tarcie i super efekt. Juz prawie rok. Wszystko sie trzyma i nic nie peka. Polecam flizeline. Ja w "zaprzyjaznionej" hurtowni za m2 wlokniny placilem 2,55zl.

----------


## basso

Ja kupilem 200m2 gladkiej,04mm szwedzkiej fizeliny,gladkiej+klej na calosc za 750zl od bardzo pomocnej(tlumaczenie co i jak uzywac) firmy z Gdanska,bede klad na regipsy wciaz pekajace na polaczeniach z cegla i nie tylko.Nie wiem czy mozna podawac dane tej firmy tutaj,jesli ktos jest zainteresowany prosze napisac na poczte Muratora
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kolombek

Hej
Pytanko - a tą fizeline to należy kłaść na skosach i suficie czy także można pociągnąć ze skosu bezpośrednio na ściany kolankowe? Chodzi mi konkretnie aby zalepic ten fragment łączenia płyt karton gipsowych ze ścianą, bo chyba skosy mogą podlegać lekkim drganiom i co wtedy będzie się działo z fizeliną?

----------


## edekwiertara01

Witam! Jak każda technika w budowlance ma swoje plusy i minusy tzn : koszta, efekt no i w praktyce różnie to bywa. Fizelina jest dobrym materiałem właśnie na różnego rodzaju pęknięcia lecz nie należy do najtańszych ( u nas m/b ok 4zł) ale efekt końcowy jest ok oczywiście ścian nie wyprowadzimy fizeliną. Ja już 2 lata używam fizeliny nakładam ją na kleju a potem 2 cieńkie warstwy gipsu (np gotowej masy) potem szlifowanie, malowanko i gotowe spokojnie na 4-5 lat oczywiście odświeżanie ścian (malowanie) częściej, ogólnie według mnie jest to drogi szpas lecz jeżeli planujesz remont bądź gipsówki w nowym domu warto jest poczekać troszkę uzbierać więcej pieniążków ( co na dzisiejsze czasy jest największym problemem) i zrobić raz a porządnie ponieważ kto dziaduje 2 razy traci uwierzcie. Pzdr

----------


## Kolombek

Powiem szczerze, że nie rozumiem twojej odpowiedzi mister edekwiertara01. Wydawało mi się, że ta fizelina jest zamiast tych 2 cienkich wartw gipsu i szlifowania. A dobre rozwiązanie na które mam uzbierać pieniążki to jakie? Pytam bo jakoś się pogubiłem......

----------


## vikingmen

zajmuje sie od kilkunastu lat remontami i mam niemalze codziennie do czynienia z popularniie zwana "flizelina"....Nazywa sie to tapeta zbrojona wloknem szklanym,w calosci wykonana jest z wlokna szklanego ,jej szerokosc wynosi 1metr natomiast dlugosc w rolkach 25m/b badz 50m/b..jej zadaniem jest wzmocnienie scian ktore maja tendencje do spekan lub potencjalnie narazone sa na powstawanie rys.oczywiscie sposob wykonania zalezy od inwestora i zleceniodawcy.Prawidlowa metoda polega na wygladzeniu sciam elastyczna masa szpachlowa,przeszlifowaniem ,zagruntowaniem specjalnym preparatem(emulsja gruntujaca),po czym nalezy nalozyc specjalny klej do tapet z wlokna szklanego za pomoca walka(obficie) po czym przypasowuje sie wczesniej przyciety pas badz bezposrednio z calej rolki,wygladza sie za pomoca specjalnej szczotki badz plastikowa szpatuła.Nalezy to robic delikatnie poniewaz flizelina ma tendencje do lamania i nie rozciaga sie wiec jest malo plastyczna.Konce przy obrzezach obcina sie ostrym nozykiem do tapet i dociska szpatulą.czynnosc ta powtarzamy przy kolejnym pasie tapety ale nalezy naklejac na tzw zaklad po czym przykladajac linial przecina sie obie czesci zachodzacych kawalkow i usowa sie sie skrawki.przy zwienczeniu sufitu ze sciana naklada sie akryl i zaciera sie makra gabka(uzywac zimnej widy -bo gdy ciepla robia sie kluchy).Nalezy uwazac zeby nie pobrudzic tapety np piaskiem poniewaz bedzie ta wada widoczna.Gdyby miejscami okazalo sie ,ze sa niedoklejone miejsca wystarczy posmarowac to miejsce klejem ,przeczesac szczotka i i po klopocie.Wystepuja dwa rodzaje zwyklej flizeliny-z grunyem i bez niego.Gdy klej juz wyschnie (zwykle nazajutrz )nalezy przemalowac -WAŁKIEM- aby farba tzw wypelniacz dotarl do wszystkich zakamarkow ow zbrojenia(struktora podobna do maty ktora sluzy do naprawy lodzi)nastepnie trzeba pomalowac conajmniej dwukrotnie-nie prawda  jest ze bedzie calkowicie gladka powierzchnia bedzie widac strukture ow maty......po wiecej porad zapraszam na [email protected]

----------


## vikingmen

flizeline ta przycina sie w narozach zewnetrzych i wewnetrznych a miejsca te wypelnia sie akrylem badz przyszlifowuje(zewnetrzne naroza)

----------


## kemotex

Witam odświeżam temat poczytałem na tym forum o tej flizelinie potem przeszukałem jeszcze internet, różne fora, na youtube.com są filmy co i jak się kładzie więc postanowiłem kupić i położyć tą flizelinę u siebie bo już mnie nerwica brała w nowym budownictwie Y-tong co chwile gdzieś jakieś pęknięcia po położeniu flizeliny problem znikł po prostu rewelacja.


POLECAM NA PRAWDĘ WARTO

----------


## kajo231

> Witam odświeżam temat poczytałem na tym forum o tej flizelinie potem przeszukałem jeszcze internet, różne fora, na youtube.com są filmy co i jak się kładzie więc postanowiłem kupić i położyć tą flizelinę u siebie bo już mnie nerwica brała w nowym budownictwie Y-tong co chwile gdzieś jakieś pęknięcia po położeniu flizeliny problem znikł po prostu rewelacja.
> 
> 
> POLECAM NA PRAWDĘ WARTO


Jakiej konkretnie flizeliny użyłeś, czy mógłbyś podać firmę i gramaturę?

----------

